# arm width



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

I understand that the tricep is much larger than the bicep and that no one exercise is sufficient to develop all the muscles in the arm (especially triceps). what combination of exercises would promote the development of all the muscles in the tris. More importantly are the any exercises that could increase the sides (the areas between bis and tri). imo lateral raises when I'm working shoulders hits the outside of the upper arm so maybe those could help, any ideas?

edit: I can't straighten my arms fully without a bit of hurting, a problem?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

skull crushers and bb curls - the ultimate exercises for arm mass imo


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

agreed crazycacti

I do my skullcrushers on just a slight decline


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> agreed crazycacti
> 
> I do my skullcrushers on just a slight decline


I like overhead tricep stuff because it prestretches the tricep. Exact opposite of kick backs, which in my opinion are worthless.  (But OSC loves them.....lol)


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

i like over head tricep extensions too! big fan of tricep pull downs too for the tricep. bicep, i like preacher curls and alternate dumbell curls!

for the muscel on the side of your arm i do a rotating movement (not sure of the name of it) where you put a bench upright then place your elbow on it and rotate your arm to side with a dumbell in your hand then raise it back to the starting position. works the muscle from your elbow up the side of your arm!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

tri set pressdowns with preacher curls then reverse preachers curls 2 sets of each should do the trick.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

winger said:


> I like overhead tricep stuff because it prestretches the tricep. Exact opposite of kick backs, which in my opinion are worthless.


Probably because you dont know how to do em properly,too busy with your HIT training to care about proper form


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Probably because you dont know how to do em properly,too busy with your HIT training to care about proper form


LOL, reputation points for sure..........lol. Hard to type when I am in histeria.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

winger said:


> LOL, reputation points for sure..........lol. Hard to type when I am in histeria.


Love ya bro:beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Love ya bro:beer:


Love you right back


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> tri set pressdowns with preacher curls then reverse preachers curls 2 sets of each should do the trick.


what are tri set pressdowns? any pics or vidoes?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> what are tri set pressdowns? any pics or vidoes?


A tri set is were you do 3 exercises straight after one another with no rest between so you do pressdowns then preacher curls and then reverse preacher curls


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> A tri set is were you do 3 exercises straight after one another with no rest between so you do pressdowns then preacher curls and then reverse preacher curls


Two biceps to one tricep?


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

winger said:


> Two biceps to one tricep?


OOOOOOHHHHHHH look mister argumentative knowitall has to put a spanner in the works(or so he thinks)

1 tricep 1 pure bicep 1 brachailius(sp)

Hence the complete course for full arm developement and arm width

I could also throw a forearm exercise is aswell if I really were "one cruel cookie" :axe:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> 1 tricep 1 pure bicep 1 brachailius(sp)


That is still 1 tricep and 2 bicep. LOL. :axe:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao!! winger good one mate


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> lmao!! winger good one mate


Thanks, just pointing out the obvious........lol.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

winger said:


> Thanks, just pointing out the obvious........lol.


You couldnt point out the obvious if it was looking you in the face.

just try the bloody exercises and see if they dont work instead of just taking up webspace and trying to up your post count.

And anyway you HIT pr!ck thought you lot with your outdated training principles didnt count how many exercises you did you just did em till they hurt.

OOOhhhhh I forgot probably just hurts getting outta bed at your age:eek:

And before you go and say something smart back forget it I aint listening.

I`m right your wrong and thats that and my system works better than yours.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

whoa LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol cookie..... winger ur his bitch lol!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> You couldnt point out the obvious if it was looking you in the face.
> 
> just try the bloody exercises and see if they dont work instead of just taking up webspace and trying to up your post count.
> 
> ...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> You couldnt point out the obvious if it was looking you in the face.
> 
> just try the bloody exercises and see if they dont work instead of just taking up webspace and trying to up your post count.
> 
> ...


Ok, sorry. Your right and I am wrong. You hit a bicept (2 heads) 2 to 1 to a tricep (3 heads). Do I have to explane?....................lol.  Everybody book mark this thread cause cookie is going down! 

He dosn't like HIT training but he will only do 10 minutes of cardio? Click here..........who is HIT?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

um

I do both an hit "style" of training and only around 5 to 15 minutes of cardio max.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Pfft stuff cardio  BF is too low for the need. Wish it was easier for me to bulk up. Thinking of just going up a few K with everything regardless unless I fail at 6 reps and eating a heap more then I already do.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

How about weighted dips on parrallel bars? Dips are king for tricep exercises!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

winger said:


> Ok, sorry. Your right and I am wrong. You hit a bicept (2 heads) 2 to 1 to a tricep (3 heads). Do I have to explane?....................lol.  Everybody book mark this thread cause cookie is going down!
> 
> He dosn't like HIT training but he will only do 10 minutes of cardio? Click here..........who is HIT?


Ok mr smart **** lets do some simple explaining(explain not explane as you wrote you dumb american,learn to speak ENGLISH)

The thread was for arm width so I said to use an exercise to give that,the reverse preacher curls to hit the brachialis muscle which will add width to the arm as it can be seen on most bbers on the outside of the arm when the biceps are flexed.

You take most bbers and get them to flex their bis and you`ll notice that the inner head of the bicep is the the largest hence the need to hit the outer head of the biceps brachii and the brachialis which is a different muscle altogether to the two bicep muscles.

Also with the reverse movement you could also hit the coracobrachialis to some degree but not quite sure how much.

Anyway just click on the link to get a better explanation

http://bio.winona.msus.edu/thompson/Adam/Reviews/muscupex.htm

As for the cardio aspect being only tens minutes thats to reduce the risk of any muscle tissue being cannabolised during the cardio session as well as fat stores being used.

Plus i walk 10 miles aday at work so 30 mins of cardio is no good to me cardivascular wise.

The other reason for the 10 mins is also down to something that I read in a paleo diet book that recomeneded this due to our ancestors "probably" only running for short amounts of time to either catch food or to get away from being food.

But going back to the original question I could have given an exercise to hit all the muscles of the arm but in doing so you so called HITers and compound movement freaks would have complained from hear to high heaven about there being too many exercises to be able to do em all to total absolute failure.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> The other reason for the 10 mins is also down to something that I read in a paleo diet book that recomeneded this due to our ancestors "probably" only running for short amounts of time to either catch food or to get away from being food.


But that would be a sprint cookie? that would utilse the ATP/PCR stores and then anearobic glycolysis, not fat mate.

SD


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

But I Aint sprinting that was just an example.

I`m doing hindu squats and pushups and so far lost over an inch off my waist in 4 weeks and no alteration to diet and I havent even started training yet and that lot only takes me 8 mins to do.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

OK lets clear one thing up here before you all get in too deep.

You do cardio for capilary density, heart and lung training, not for fat loss.

You diet to loose fat.

(yes cardio can be used to help aid in fat loss BUT its so little that you waste your time.)


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

ChefX said:


> (yes cardio can be used to help aid in fat loss BUT its so little that you waste your time.)


Yippee some body that bloody agrees with me,tradition cardio sucks end of..............


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

What is your diet are you following cookie? is it a common one or have you made up your own?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

I should tell you all, I'm sitting here putting the final touches on the oppurtunitas - training book and I realized.. its going to upset many people

6 days a week of 10 to 18 minutes daily conditioning (aka about 5 to 13 minutes of cardio and 5 minutes of stretching, my wife calls it weightlifters yoga haha)

Then only 2 days of the main workouts with weights 1/2 the body 1 day and 1/2 the body the other day or for those who prefer more workouts but shorter (actually more advanced) then 4 days at 1/4 the body each day.

Still only 4 sets total per bodypart including a warm up set.

Thats it, not much compared to most eh? But it is designed to work with my diatia and alchemy plus drug free (low dose drugs used correctly could increase the effect but only the inner cicrcle members of my guild get that info hahaha <thats an evil laugh there>)


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Yippee some body that bloody agrees with me,tradition cardio sucks end of..............


I always agreed with you! who disagreed? I am doing my dissertation to prove that very point in fact! Begone treadmill zombies hehe

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ChefX said:


> I should tell you all, I'm sitting here putting the final touches on the oppurtunitas - training book and I realized.. its going to upset many people
> 
> 6 days a week of 10 to 18 minutes daily conditioning (aka about 5 to 13 minutes of cardio and 5 minutes of stretching, my wife calls it weightlifters yoga haha)
> 
> ...


Can't wait Chef!!!!!!

SD


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

SportDr said:


> But that would be a sprint cookie? that would utilse the ATP/PCR stores and then anearobic glycolysis, not fat mate.
> 
> SD


Maybe I was wrong but that looked like a disagree to me,ooppsie



> What is your diet are you following cookie? is it a common one or have you made up your own?


I never make anything up,lol

not following any bbing diet in perticular,

The docs had me on a reduced protein/fats diet for a few months for liver troubles but that behind me and to be honest removing the protein/fats and increasing the varbs actually made me fat and crave food more.



> 6 days a week of 10 to 18 minutes daily conditioning (aka about 5 to 13 minutes of cardio and 5 minutes of stretching, my wife calls it weightlifters yoga haha)
> 
> Then only 2 days of the main workouts with weights 1/2 the body 1 day and 1/2 the body the other day or for those who prefer more workouts but shorter (actually more advanced) then 4 days at 1/4 the body each day.


LMAO I cant wait to see some people faces to actually having to do something 6 days a week,man that`ll be a picture.

How long have I been telling you lot(here & on others boards)to do something everyday for maximum results both in muscles and health,maybe now you`ll take notice.

The body is meant to move

Life is movement(eugene sandow)

Use it or loose it.

Use it loose fat.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cookie and I have always agreed on diet. For the first time we agree on training . I Train six days a week and have for years. Now I am also doing cardio 5-6 days a week also, but only 20 minutes hard. I mean intense, Jimmy dont get all worked up big guy.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

winger said:


> Cookie and I have always agreed on diet. For the first time we agree on training . I Train six days a week and have for years. Now I am also doing cardio 5-6 days a week also, but only 20 minutes hard. I mean intense, Jimmy dont get all worked up big guy.


Hey buddy I always thought you knew I liked to train 6 days a week??

I still think 20 mins cardio is too much


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Maybe I was wrong but that looked like a disagree to me,ooppsie
> 
> LMAO I cant wait to see some people faces to actually having to do something 6 days a week,man that`ll be a picture.
> 
> ...


blah blah blah Get off your soapbox !! lol

My post was a question not a disagreement and I wasn't tryingto disprove the theory that traditional cardio is not veryuseful for weight control, that I knew. Try telling that to the reams of fat x trainers at my gym 

SD


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

SportDr said:


> blah blah blah Get off your soapbox !! lol
> 
> My post was a question not a disagreement and I wasn't tryingto disprove the theory that traditional cardio is not veryuseful for weight control, that I knew. Try telling that to the reams of fat x trainers at my gym
> 
> SD


Nope won`t get off,lol

Credit should be given were credit is due and it does get frustrating at times when I have to keep repeating myself,then along comes somebody else(could be anybody)and bingo they put something forward and hey presto its an amazing discovery/new idea.

As for the cardio My thinking is that if its done on an empty stomach and done for 30 mins(example)I think there is more chance of muscle wastage because they body will switch to burning protein(muscle)for fuel a bit like it thinking its in a starvation mode(caveman mentality) but if its done for 10mins then you dont give it enough time to do this and it just burns either rotten decaying food matter and fat stores as it`s probably thinking that food is only a few moments away so it doesnt need to cannabolise muscle.

I could be wrong just not got all the details right yet.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Maybe I was wrong but that looked like a disagree to me,ooppsie
> 
> LMAO I cant wait to see some people faces to actually having to do something 6 days a week,man that`ll be a picture.
> 
> ...


Concur cookie dude, i always feel like i can do a lot more than i do a week, its only because ive been told over and over that you shouldnt train any body part more than once a week.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

train NO (or close say 2 times a week max and no less than once)

activity Yes (cardio is activity in most cases)


----------

